# Your Favorite route/ride this year



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey NY/NJ roadies post up your favorite route from this year.

I will post a ride i did over the summer that spanned 2 days, from newburh ny to windham via devils tombstone, then to acra, next day back to newburgh double dip over mohonk, carried small sack the first day which was a century

newburghwindham ballonloop triplemetric - Road biking trip | EveryTrail

<a href="http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=1642277">newburghwindham ballonloop triplemetric at EveryTrail</a><br>



EveryTrail - Find the <a href="http://www.everytrail.com/best/hiking-new-york">best Hiking in New York</a>


----------



## mada97 (Oct 28, 2012)

Go around prospect park! With the leaves changing and falling its beautiful!


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

here's my local sunday loop also a favorite

dave's bagels & colle formaggio http://app.strava.com/rides/25691379


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I rather love the GFNJ route. But there were too many beautiful routes out here to name just one.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> I rather love the GFNJ route. But there were too many beautiful routes out here to name just one.


I agree with this. Had planned one for today that might have qualified but it will have to wait.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> I rather love the GFNJ route. But there were too many beautiful routes out here to name just one.


Totally agree. Sort of like a Lays potato chip. But I have to put at the top of my list the backroads of Bedminster Township. We rode most of that area yesterday. The foliage was at its peak and the equestrians outnumbered the cars by about 3-to-1. 

And while I love riding all throughout my homebase of Hunterdon County, I am never disappointed with riding all throughout Warren County. I just need to hump over one big hill to get there (and to get back home).

As for the GFNJ route, I wonder if they are going to keep doing the same route over and over again. It's a nice enough route, but there is certainly room for improvement.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

AlanE said:


> Totally agree. Sort of like a Lays potato chip. But I have to put at the top of the list the backroads of *Bedminster Township*. We rode most of that area yesterday. The foliage was at its peak and the equestrians outnumbered the cars by about 3-to-1.
> 
> And while I love riding all throughout my homebase of Hunterdon County, I am never disappointed with riding all throughout Warren County. I just need to hump over one big hill to get there (and to get back home).


It was great, but b-b-b-bumpy. My t-t-teeth are s-still c-c-c-clattering. :thumbsup:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

"Hell of Hunterdon" is always a favorite. But then, I'm a sucker for unpaved stretches and temps in the 30s...

:thumbsup:


----------



## M5Manny (Jun 13, 2012)

Here is a ride I do several times per month. 
41.30 mi Road Cycling in Basking Ridge on Oct 7, 2012, 10:57 AM on 2012-10-07 | cycling Training Log Entry | MapMyRide


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

M5Manny said:


> Here is a ride I do several times per month.
> 41.30 mi Road Cycling in Basking Ridge on Oct 7, 2012, 10:57 AM on 2012-10-07 | cycling Training Log Entry | MapMyRide


Route sort of looks like a poodle - nice!


----------



## M5Manny (Jun 13, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> Route sort of looks like a poodle - nice!


Ha!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

M5Manny said:


> Here is a ride I do several times per month.
> 41.30 mi Road Cycling in Basking Ridge on Oct 7, 2012, 10:57 AM on 2012-10-07 | cycling Training Log Entry | MapMyRide


You would probably enjoy riding with the Morris Area Freewheelers. They ride those roads all the time from Pluckemin.


----------



## M5Manny (Jun 13, 2012)

AlanE said:


> You would probably enjoy riding with the Morris Area Freewheelers. They ride those roads all the time from Pluckemin.


I've ridden with a few of those guys from time to time. I also used to do the group rides with High Gear, now I organize my own group rides leaving from my home. Usually it's 4 to 7 of us depending on the day. Sundays are our big ride where we can go out for 40 to 50 miles. We also ride the Cure for cancer, BikeNYC MS, and Ride for Autism charity rides (Centuries) next year I'd like to add the 2 Gran Fondos (NY/NJ) and the MS NJ ride.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

The 100 mile Rev. Ramble ride was my favorite route this year. Starts close to home, hits Ravine Lake (my favorite), Rockaway Rd., Round Valley, dirt road/Old Clinton, back to the swamp. All my favorites rolled into one.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

Bee-an-key said:


> The 100 mile Rev. Ramble ride was my favorite route this year. Starts close to home, hits Ravine Lake (my favorite), Rockaway Rd., Round Valley, dirt road/Old Clinton, back to the swamp. All my favorites rolled into one.


yea
i like ravine lake near peapack gladstone. did a loop there early in the summer, definatley great place to ride :thumbsup:


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

My favorite ride this year (trip of a lifetime) was doing a 7 consecutive day fully supported /timed stage race in the Alps.We climbed and bombed down 19 Tour de France Cols total.

Day 3 was the sickest with 38 miles of climbing, Col De La Madeleine(15.5 miles) followed by Col Du Glandon(12.5 miles) with last 2 miles never dropping below 10% and finishing the day with riding up most of the world famous Alp d'Huez switchbacks(10.4 miles). Ohh Yeah it was not a leisurely ride because we had to keep average speed of 15km p/h for the day including food/drink stops.

http://app.strava.com/activities/19864137


----------



## M5Manny (Jun 13, 2012)

stoked said:


> My favorite ride this year (trip of a lifetime) was doing a 7 consecutive day fully supported /timed stage race in the Alps.We climbed and bombed down 19 Tour de France Cols total.
> 
> Day 3 was the sickest with 38 miles of climbing, Col De La Madeleine(15.5 miles) followed by Col Du Glandon(12.5 miles) with last 2 miles never dropping below 10% and finishing the day with riding up most of the world famous Alp d'Huez switchbacks(10.4 miles). Ohh Yeah it was not a leisurely ride because we had to keep average speed of 15km p/h for the day including food/drink stops.
> 
> Bike Ride Profile | 113kilometers near La Léchère | Times and Records | Strava


Good Lord that's a lot of climbing! But i'm sure the scenery was well worth the trip! :thumbsup:


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

here's a cool loop in morris county nj except didn't like green pond south in afternoon too many school buses

Bike Ride Profile | to Picatinny near Morris Plains | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## pataww2001 (Jul 11, 2012)

While I don't really have a favorite loop or anything like that, since I just got back into cycling early this spring after more than 10 years off the bike. here are 2 of my favorite rides I did this season

82 miler with some good hills






first ever century ride, done solo


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

i like your brookdale park to green pond rd loop. the green pond south overlaps my loop from earlier in the week. i didn't really enjoy green pond south in the afternoon as there were many school buses flying by. futhermore my rear wheel broke on lake denmark rd at picatinny just before getting on green pond. i heard some ticking but neglected to stop, the next day when i brought back into shop. the rim for the rear wheel was broke in several places as the rear wheel had recently been trued. the mechnaic mentioned that the hub itself on the m28 neuvation was going and that he wasn't particulary fond of this wheel set in general


----------

